# Inshore Fishing Magazines



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Tail fly fishing magazine


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm prejudiced (Contributing Editor), but it's hard to go wrong with the oldest salt water fishing magazine, Salt Water Sportsman. Not all inshore, but plenty of tips, gear, electronics, etc. for any angler.


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

I like Shallow Water Angler a lot. Quality content!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Shallow Water Angler is no longer in publication. 









Shallow Water Angler Magazine Shuts Down | MidCurrent


A notice on the homepage of the Shallow Water Angler Web site this morning points to Blair Wickstrom’s lengthy explanation of why the April/May 2009 issue of the magazine was its last. To summarize, “the advertising dollars aren’t there to also support the magazine.” However the note also...




midcurrent.com


----------



## GaterB (Nov 10, 2021)

Zika said:


> Shallow Water Angler is no longer in publication.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That article is from 2009, the image attached here is one of their issues purchased locally last month. Probably a different publisher and/or ownership group but it does still exist.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

OK, stand corrected. I haven't seen it on newsstands in years. I have some credits in the previous iteration.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

GaterB said:


> That article is from 2009, the image attached here is one of their issues purchased locally last month. Probably a different publisher and/or ownership group but it does still exist.


Great to hear that the magazine is still around. I’ll have to keep my eyes open at the bookstore. One of my favorites!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Louisiana sportsman seems to be primarily inshore, but deer hunting and bass fishing occupy some pages as well.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Big fan of Shallow Water Angler as well.


----------

